# JSP - Ausgabe von Bildern in Tabelle von nem Filesystem



## ProjStudent3 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

will folgendes machen:

ist eine Unterseite von meinem Proj., und zwar:

will ich Bilder, die in einem Filesystem gespeichert sind, mittels Java-Klasse holen und diese schön in einer Tabelle in der JSP-Seite ausgeben und zwar zB dass nur Miniaturansichten von zB 8 Bilder pro Seite sind.

Und da will ich dann durch die Gallery durchblättern zB Seite 1...5 Bilder: 39 ... so zB könnte es ausschauen.. wißt ihr was ich meine ?

Wie mache ich das am besten? 

Vielen Dank,

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mai 2007)

Bilderdarstellung an sich ist ein HTML-Thema,
kommt dir da keine google-Suche in den Sinn?

hast du noch nirgendwo eine entsprechende HTML-Seite gesehen,
wie zufällig gewählt:
http://www.clubsaentis.ch/mv07/mv07.htm

da kann man ja den Quellcode klauen 

--------

der Java-Server macht in der Anfrage-Bearbeitung und JSP-Erstellung nicht viel mit den Bildern,
die JSP-Seite braucht nur die Dateinamen der Bilder,

an den Client wird dann eine ganz normale HTML-Seite geschickt,
sollte sich der Browser für das Nachladen der Bilder entscheiden,
so geschieht dies in separaten Requests,

du musst den Server also so konfigurieren, dass er bei Anfrage der Bilderpfade die entsprechenden Bilder zurückgibt 
(Dateien/ Ordner freigeben oder Bilder-Pfade auf ein Servlet mappen, das die Bilder einliest und (als Stream in der Response) zurückgibt)

-------

die Erstellung der Vorschaubilder ist ein separates Problem,
sollte möglichst nicht erst zur Anfrage passieren 
wenn sie erstellt sind werden sie genau wie die normalen Bilder verarbeitet

----

das Durchblätten ist noch ein ganz anderes Thema, was z.B. auch für so einen Thread in einem Forum gebraucht wird,
Elemente auf Seiten aufteilen, Anzahl merken/ berechnen, aktuelle Seite berücksichtigen, Links vor/ zurück berechnen usw.

ist das etwa auch noch eine Frage hier?
bisschen voll für einen Thread


----------



## Marzel (8. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der Java-Server macht in der Anfrage-Bearbeitung und JSP-Erstellung nicht viel mit den Bildern,
> die JSP-Seite braucht nur die Dateinamen der Bilder,
> 
> an den Client wird dann eine ganz normale HTML-Seite geschickt,
> ...



Und dabei immer schön auf XSS - Problematik und verbieten von ../../.. usw als Parameterwerte achten. Schon ganz böse Sachen damit erlebt.


----------

